# GZK band elongation ratio / active band lengh



## Tomsnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello. I've recently switch from TBG to GZK 0.66 green. I'm very surprised because the GZK seems to strech less than the TBG. I've a 80cm draw and I cut it to 15cm (plus 2 cm each side for tying) tapered 25-20mm for 9.5 ammo. No problem with the TBG. Smooth draw. But The draw is much more heavy with the same setup in GZK green. For GZK do you use the 550¨% elongation or do you recommend other one? Sorry for my english, i'm french  . Many thanks for your help


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome. Your in for a treat not having to change bands every day. The gzk is a good long lasting band. Not the smoothest of draw though. 
I haven't shot tbg for years so don't remember the cuts I used bit for gzk I give it a ratio of 6. 25-20 is gonna totally overpower 9.5 steel. 
I use 15-12. Plenty of speed and will last a long time. 
Sorry, no scientific data. Have fun on your slingshot journey!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I have some gzk green 0.58. I like it at around 480% - 500% elongation.


----------



## Tomsnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Many thanks for your answers . I will try 15-12 tapered with my 0.66 green gzk for 9.5mm and many reduce the elongation to 500% or less rather than my actually 550%


----------

